# annoying cricket noise. MAKE IT STOP!



## Shonfield (Sep 7, 2008)

hey,
last night my crickets started making that annoying noise that you hear in your backyard for the first time ever.

i have been trying to make them stop and was wondering what the reason they do it is and if anyone knows how to make it stop?

i have read that it is when it is too cold, so i put a heat mat under (they were already in about a 25*C place) and its now 29*C but they were still going after this.

Also read they do this when breeding, but it was an order of 1/3 size from frogs.org.au and it maybe had 10 adults in it, now probably 5 left.

PLEASE help me they are in my bedroom and woke me up at 6 this morning!!!

thanks,sam


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 7, 2008)

Hahahaha...oh poor you!! I must say I find this thread amusing though. 

Guess you can't just feed them off or move them into another room?


----------



## Shonfield (Sep 7, 2008)

tried to feed them off tonight to my gex but to get them all gone they would have had to have 10 crix each haha.
if i cant get them to stop i will move them when i go to bed.
p.s its NOT funny.


----------



## FAY (Sep 7, 2008)

Harden up..it is a nice sound...stick them out in the shed if it is that bad....:lol:


----------



## Shonfield (Sep 7, 2008)

lol can anyone atleast tell me why they make the noise?
or just to wake me up at 6am?


----------



## porkosta (Sep 7, 2008)

You are complaining about being woken up at 6 in the morning. Try locating a noisy cricket in an enclosure at 3 in the morning.

The 'noise' is a form of cricket communication. If you don't want to hear it then move them out or feed them to your lizards.
The heat mat will make things worse because they are more active when they are warm.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 7, 2008)

they are just breeding.Let them do their thing and then you will have smaller 1s for you gex!!! >) Put em in another room if it is so bad!if I can live with a giant male red eye tree frog croaking 2 rooms away, then you can live with crix!


----------



## spongebob (Sep 7, 2008)

Shonfield said:


> i have read that it is when it is too cold, so i put a heat mat under (they were already in about a 25*C place) and its now 29*C but they were still going after this.



There's an old English saying about a chirping cricket in the hearth being a sign of a happy house. Probably based on the fact that to exist and breed the domestic (house) cricket needs a constant heat supply, which in the English climate would be a cosy lodging.

The rate at which they chirp is temperature dependent-just like cicadas. The hotter they get the noisier they become, so if you want to get some sleep cool them down. Alternatively use woodies.


----------



## Shonfield (Sep 7, 2008)

ok thanks
i thought it was just them 'talking' but i have had crickets in my room for years and this is the first time i have heard any noise from them.


----------



## itbites (Sep 7, 2008)

it's all about breeding, the noise means happy healthy crickets


----------



## Shonfield (Sep 7, 2008)

what it means is annoyed sleep deprived sam.
But thanks itbites


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 7, 2008)

Aww c'mon, i find the sound soothing! its the sound of summer. kick back close your eyes and dream of far away happy places with lots of warm sun. lol

or muffle em, stick the cirx box in a cardboard box in a drawer or wardrobe.
mind they still get a bit of air but


----------



## Rocky (Sep 8, 2008)

Hahahaha, around 2 months ago i was drinking with mates, and when i got home, i was very tired and all i could hear was the chirping, i had been drinking a fair bit, walked over to the crickets, picked up the container and hurled it into a wall. No more chirping. Needless to say i have a very bad cricket problem at my house now,


----------



## mattdadrma (Sep 8, 2008)

haha.. nice to see that other ppl have this problem.. Last time it happend to me I was up at 1am digging thru my frog tank to find the sly cricket that evaded the frogs..

he got what was coming to him =)


----------



## Fennwick (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah, ive also been up at 3am trying to find the uneaten cricket. thats why ive switched to woodies


----------



## Shonfield (Sep 8, 2008)

im thinking about woodies... but are they just as easy to keep and breed? never used them before...


----------



## Hooglabah (Sep 8, 2008)

heaps easyer you can almost forget about them. 
i ended up almost never haveing to feed my last pair of beardies cuz they missed two woodies and within 6 months there were always 5 or 6 that got caught out wen the light turned on and ended up as beardie food.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 8, 2008)

I solved my problem last time by turning on the beardies heat lights and putting what was left of the crickets in for them to eat  wasnt many crickets left though so the beardies ate the lot of them easily


----------



## guff_man (Sep 8, 2008)

My crickets are in my room in the beardy cabinet, they do that noise every night, doesnt even bother me.
Always hear them outside my bedroom window in spring summer anyway.


----------



## koenbelg (Sep 10, 2008)

*get roaches*

crickets will always make that noice no matter what you do. Its there mating call. i got tired of the noice as well and had no luck breeding them, so i switched to roaches. they are quiet, breed easy, and are very good for all your reptiles


----------

